# Working in Italy



## fitness68 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi 
i am curious if anyone can help with ways to find work in Italy?
I am a 45 year old British man wanting to leave the UK, had a great time few agos when i visited Venice, Verona and Desenzano region.

Have a varied background as a Qualified Personal trainer, Fitness Instructor, Retail sales and management, office and business administration, customer service.

Any help gratefully received.
cheers


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

fitness68 said:


> Hi
> i am curious if anyone can help with ways to find work in Italy?
> I am a 45 year old British man wanting to leave the UK, had a great time few agos when i visited Venice, Verona and Desenzano region.
> 
> ...


But, can you speak Italian fluently?

If not, your best option may be as a personal trainer/fitness instructor working primarily with English-speaking expats. I don't imagine you would have any luck at all with office admin, customer service, or retail sales/management.


----------



## mrbilltennis (Jan 20, 2014)

Fitness, You were bit by the Italy but too eh? I visited it twice and my heart is still there. I am a tennis Professional so it seems we are in a similar field. The larger the city, the more people that speak English. ( By the way, I'm an American from SC. and I only speak English too). I can explain to you my point of attack. I have a large list of tennis clubs in or around the cities in which I would like to live. Then, I will go over on holiday and stop by as many of the places as I can and I will bring printed resumes with me. Most importantly, you have to sell yourself and make them understand that the trouble they will go through to officially hire you is well worth it. Good luck and dont give up on your dream. Bill


----------



## BelloBello (Jan 18, 2014)

mrbilltennis said:


> Fitness, You were bit by the Italy but too eh? I visited it twice and my heart is still there. I am a tennis Professional so it seems we are in a similar field. The larger the city, the more people that speak English. ( By the way, I'm an American from SC. and I only speak English too). I can explain to you my point of attack. I have a large list of tennis clubs in or around the cities in which I would like to live. Then, I will go over on holiday and stop by as many of the places as I can and I will bring printed resumes with me. Most importantly, you have to sell yourself and make them understand that the trouble they will go through to officially hire you is well worth it. Good luck and dont give up on your dream. Bill


Mr. Bill, glad to hear you've a plan of attack! Perhaps I wasn't too far off, but not as well thought out as your's. 
Which cities are you thinking about?


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

mrbilltennis said:


> Fitness, You were bit by the Italy but too eh? I visited it twice and my heart is still there. I am a tennis Professional so it seems we are in a similar field. The larger the city, the more people that speak English. ( By the way, I'm an American from SC. and I only speak English too). I can explain to you my point of attack. I have a large list of tennis clubs in or around the cities in which I would like to live. Then, I will go over on holiday and stop by as many of the places as I can and I will bring printed resumes with me. Most importantly, you have to sell yourself and make them understand that the trouble they will go through to officially hire you is well worth it. Good luck and dont give up on your dream. Bill


Bill, the big difference between your "problem" and fitness68's is that you are an American citizen with no basic right to work in Italy nor even stay there more than 90 days out of any 180 day period. Fitness68, as a UK/EU citizen has no such restrictions; he merely needs to find someone who is willing to hire him even though he apparently lacks language skills.


----------



## mrbilltennis (Jan 20, 2014)

Good point. I guess I'll have to work much harder then. Thanks.


----------



## mrbilltennis (Jan 20, 2014)

Bello, dont get me wrong, I would be happy to get my foot in the door anywhere in Italy. However, if I had my choice, it would be Florence. I love everything about it. Even though I find Rome to be exhausting at times I think it would be exciting living and working there as well. I could go on for days!


----------

